# Ladies...What is your favorite bow?



## BigWillie729 (Jul 25, 2020)

Would like to get my wife a bow and wanted to know what are some of your favorite bows?


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

It depends on if she wants a compound or recurve. My go to bow is an older Hoyt Avalon plus recurve shot with fingers and no sight.


----------



## BigWillie729 (Jul 25, 2020)

She wants a compound bow. Something with a good let off.


----------



## Racesns05 (Jun 13, 2019)

I just got a Hoyt Invicta and it’s awesome!






First shots were on point!


----------



## Munger23 (Jul 1, 2019)

I got my wife the evoke LT. It weighs less than mine and she lives it.


----------



## BigWillie729 (Jul 25, 2020)

Nice shooting!!


----------



## BigWillie729 (Jul 25, 2020)

Munger23 said:


> I got my wife the evoke LT. It weighs less than mine and she lives it.


Yes, she definitely wants a bow that is light. Thanks.


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

my daughter just bought a PSE Supra(camo for 3d and hunting) and a PSE Shootdown (Magenta for target) and loves them both. she bought them from the classifieds here, and they are both like brand new.


----------



## Yooper22 (Dec 29, 2017)

Hoyt Prevail FX great Short draw bow for women


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Xpedition Thresher, light and fast. Great valley and let-off


----------



## Elvens_jagermor (Sep 5, 2020)

BigWillie729 said:


> Would like to get my wife a bow and wanted to know what are some of your favorite bows?


I have shot a Hoyt pro defiant, a diamond edge, a Matthews vertix and the New PSE NTN evo...the evo has the best let off for sure but the Matthews is the next for sure. They have an avail that is geared for women too.


----------



## drjeep (Oct 23, 2017)

Love my older Hoyt Contender for compound target!


----------



## Aubrey_K (Feb 6, 2021)

I like the Bowtech line of women's bows! I have heard that the Mathews are nice as well!


----------



## dtoutdoors (Feb 14, 2021)

Started my wife out with a Bowtech Heartbreaker (which she loves!) to see if she would continue to enjoy the sport. Now that she is excelling and wanting to do more, we upgraded her the the Matthews Prima. PM if you want info on the Heartbreaker!


----------



## Alack6525 (Nov 27, 2019)

My favorite is the Mathews avail. Never let me down. Only use it for target practice though


----------



## NancyNelson (12 mo ago)

I started out on use PSE, then went to a Hoyt Katerra and now I love my Hoyt charger.


----------



## Matt C Smith (12 mo ago)

BigWillie729 said:


> Would like to get my wife a bow and wanted to know what are some of your favorite bows?


my wife has a diamond knockout and she loves it.


----------



## SWFLES (12 mo ago)

Alack6525 said:


> My favorite is the Mathews avail. Never let me down. Only use it for target practice though


I also love my Avail! I've had it 3 years and have killed 3 deer with it. Great bow!


----------



## Robbylee (Jul 9, 2021)

BigWillie729 said:


> Would like to get my wife a bow and wanted to know what are some of your favorite bows?


With out a doubt "Hoyt Eclipse" great bow hands down


----------



## lcasanova1 (Jun 18, 2014)

BigWillie729 said:


> Would like to get my wife a bow and wanted to know what are some of your favorite bows?


Hoyt! I started with the pro Comp Elite. Next, the Prevail. I ordered an Invicta today. I’m 5’2 and about 140lbs 65yo. I’ve been shooting about 7 years. Hope this helps.


----------



## Robbylee (Jul 9, 2021)

BigWillie729 said:


> Would like to get my wife a bow and wanted to know what are some of your favorite bows?


I would go with the Hoyt Eclipse...Hands down the best choice.


----------



## Colene071707 (May 13, 2015)

I have been using a Bowtech Carbon Rose. I love how light it is. Me and my teen daughter use it. She prefers mine over her Diamond infinite edge pro.


----------



## hannahmoose5470 (7 mo ago)

Mathews Prima!


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

PSE Bandit NXT! Only if you want a serious short draw bow that is an absolute killer!


----------

